# WOULD YOU GET NEW PIERILLI'S ?



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm due for a new set of tires & was wondering if it's worth to get the same ones (original Pir. allroad ) or is there another decent tire that's not so expensive ? I would like to get another set of originals but if they're a couple of hundred more than a comparable brand then I would definitly go W/ something else . Any thoughts ?


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

Look into some toyo versados if you want a decent tire for a cheaper price


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Flexia)*

i'm not a tire snob.... i'll just usually go with whatever is the cheapest tire that a *reputable* tire shop has in stock (Les Schwab, Discount Tire, TireRack, etc....) The major tire houses won't sell complete garbage, and almost all of them have a 100% replacement warranty no-questions-asked.
so you don't _have_ to get Pirelli's, you'll be fine. Kumhos, Toyos, Yokos.... a lot of cheaper options out there that are fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I am a tire snob and very opinionated. Now with that out of the way-
The OE Pirelli's are really not a very good tire.
Choices are tough, you need to consider exactly what you want out of a tire. An all-season tire has compromise everywhere (snow, rain, dry). But there are good ones, to get them, you shell out $$$.
If I ran strictly an all season tire, it would be either the Goodyear Eagle F1 all season or the Nokian WR.
A cheaper well liked tire (by the allroad owner) is the Falken Ziex ZE 512 at under one bill each (note: not the 912).
I have no idea of you regions weather pattern, so giving you a precise recommendation would be difficult.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Basically the Houston area where 9-10 mos. of the year are pretty hot & humid NEVER ANY SNOW , mabye we may see a few days during our winter hit a low of about 35 deg. we do get pretty good amounts of rain & we are on the Gulf coast so we're in hurricane season . Cheapest I found the P6 were $124 ea @ tire rack . I have done my share of driving in the rain so that would be my biggest factor for choosing a new set of tires . I must admit i NEVER had any issues W these P6 whilsts driving in any kind of rainy conditions . I'll be making a decision later this week .


----------



## tgvas (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*

do not get the pirellis.....
get the toyos


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*

Houston- like I said unfamiliar, I'd say most of the year the road temp is extremely high, meaning a nice soft sticky tire will wear out very quickly. These cars are heavy and can go through tires pretty fast.
Don't drop below a 97Y rated tire. I still suggest the Falken 512.
Good luck.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (eurocars)*

I would never recommend pirellis to anyone after working for a dealership. They are our most replaced tire, and can be the most difficult tire to find leaks due to he high quantity of odd leaks involved, I've seen two in the last few months that leak only when pressure of the car is put on the puncture.
I wrapped my wheels with Goodyear Assurance TripleTred, I live in Oregon and you've probably heard about the reputation of rain up here, I also take my car off road, and plan to drive up mount hood as well. I had the Assurance ComfortTred before but I replaced them with the TripleTred for more traction.
Good Luck.


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

wtf are these?


----------

